# Says im not here?



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 5, 2013)

Last time visited says i was last here on 10.30.13 but iv been on here everyday. Weird.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 5, 2013)

Confirmed, I'm having the same issue. Very strange.


----------



## skeels (Nov 5, 2013)

It says I'm always here.

And on Facebook too.










I am.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yea. 10/30/13 here too. Crazy shit...


----------



## skeels (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 6, 2013)

At least im not the only one. It still says i havent been here since 10.30.13 very strange indeed.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2013)

Perhaps we all died on Halloween and the afterlife is in fact just SS.org with no login recognition? Maybe the living can't even see these posts at all? Seems legit


----------



## Xaios (Nov 6, 2013)

Perhaps it's the return of...


*NEGA-SSO!*


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Dum dum duuuuuuuuuuum*


----------



## flexkill (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## SavM (Nov 6, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Perhaps we all died on Halloween and the afterlife is in fact just SS.org with no login recognition? Maybe the living can't even see these posts at all? Seems legit



Hah! I'm more inclined to believe that this is more like the ending of Lost..


----------



## tedtan (Nov 6, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Perhaps it's the return of...
> 
> 
> *NEGA-SSO!*


 
Will there be a return of Djod, or will a new "deity" reveal himself?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 6, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Will there be a return of Djod, or will a new "deity" reveal himself?



Djod is forever.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 7, 2013)

Djod is dead

- Sabbath


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 7, 2013)

^ Sabbath/The Faceless


----------



## skeels (Nov 7, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Will there be a return of Djod, or will a new "deity" reveal himself?



Djesus has risen.


And he's making coffee.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread =


----------



## Fiction (Nov 7, 2013)

skeels said:


> Djesus has risen.
> 
> 
> And he's making coffee.



I just can't get up without my caw-fee.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2013)

ALL HAIL DJOD


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2013)

Djodaism aside, it still says "You Last visited: 10-30-2013" for me.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea, same here. According to my profile I'm currently doing jack shit, too. Which is semi-true I suppose


----------

